# Let's see them Jeeps



## jpdocdave

I've seen a lot of guys with jeeps here, lets check them out in one spot. Here's a few of mine. I've had a couple mj's, 4 xj's, 3 yj's. I still have 2 yj's, one is a frame off build. 
























my build:


----------



## jpdocdave

few more


----------



## ridgerunner97

Nice rides, that first pic at the Badlands right? I've got a 97 XJ, lifted locked and ready to rock. Its the daily driver as well 

View attachment 203629

View attachment 203630

View attachment 203631

View attachment 203632

View attachment 203633


----------



## ridgerunner97

I don't why I can't just copy and paste off my facebook, i've got more current ones on there that are better, plus I don't know why they aren't click free...sorry guys!


----------



## jpdocdave

ridgerunner97 said:


> Nice rides, that first pic at the Badlands right? I've got a 97 XJ, lifted locked and ready to rock. Its the daily driver as well
> 
> View attachment 203629
> 
> View attachment 203630
> 
> View attachment 203631
> 
> View attachment 203632
> 
> View attachment 203633


 
Nice xj brotha, unmistakebly badlands, you're right. The creek on the other side is different everytime you go, sometimes shallow, sometimes super deep. We used my yj with a snorkel as a dipstick.


----------



## ridgerunner97

jpdocdave said:


> Nice xj brotha, unmistakebly badlands, you're right. The creek on the other side is different everytime you go, sometimes shallow, sometimes super deep. We used my yj with a snorkel as a dipstick.



Haha thanks man. Yeah i've seen alot of pics of that tunnel. Haven't made it out there yet but a good many of my buddy's have and said its awesome. I'm currently at 4in of lift 33's, cut fenders, disco's, aussie out back, HD offroad frame stiffeners. Soon to have genright boatsides, and bilstein 5150's up front and LII slider boxes out back with 5100's and daystar stinger bumps on all 4 corners, i'm setting it up to bomb up the fire roads but still crawl


----------



## rtoms

will be a little b4 im back in the woods with the ol yj


----------



## ridgerunner97

Haha is it bad that I can't even see the differential center section and know its a Dana 60? I think i've got a problem...  What coilovers you go with? And i'm assuming a 60 floater or 14 bolt out back?


----------



## bleoh

Here is my junk, 84 CJ. 4.2L .030 over with 4.0 head. Fuel Injected with Megasquirt. Had a T5 5spd in this pic but now has a ford T18 in front of the D300 xfer case. Rear locker, twin sticks, etc. etc..






And here you can kind of see my parts jeep after a tree fell on it. 304 v8, T176 4spd. I am thinking of making it into a trail only rig.






Brian.


----------



## ridgerunner97

^ Nice Jeep and Gravely  Where at in Maryland are you? I ride with Stagger 4x4 out of Grafton WV and we've rode impassable county roads out towards deep creek. I've been meaning to load my XJ down with gear for the weekend and the canoe and take a 3 day trip to Green Ridge but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## bleoh

I'm near Bel Air. I go up to Rausch Creek and get to Big Dogs every once in a while.


----------



## jpdocdave

Nice heeps, I was a little scared that no one was into jeeps around here for a little while.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Wish I had a Jeep...


----------



## ridgerunner97

bleoh said:


> I'm near Bel Air. I go up to Rausch Creek and get to Big Dogs every once in a while.




Nice i'm yet to get to Rausch or Big Dogs. Talk of goin to Big Dogs this year though so I may scratch that one off the list haha


----------



## bleoh

They are both good. Big dogs is like a big party.

I miss Paragon.


----------



## barneyrb

I have a 1975 CJ-5 with 10,348 DOCUMENTED miles on it. Has spent all it's life sitting in a fire station in Union County Arkansas and was the search and rescue vechicle for the county. 

Nothing special, hard top, 232, warn winch, white spokes with N78-15 ground hawg directionals. It's just like it left Arkansas, I'll get some pictures tomorrow and post them. BTW.....offers accepted.


----------



## ridgerunner97

I have several friends that were priveleged enough to have wheeled Paragon, they all were there for the last ride at Paragon as well and they all still have their flags and key chains. We normally wheel the local spots etc. but have been trying to get out to the parks. We're all just so busy and poor it makes it tough  Some pics of our adventures....

View attachment 215798


View attachment 215799


View attachment 215800


View attachment 215801


View attachment 215802


----------



## ridgerunner97

View attachment 215803


View attachment 215804


View attachment 215805


View attachment 215806


View attachment 215807


----------



## ridgerunner97

NSFW depending where, there is some profanity and crude humor If I remember correctly, nothing X rated just messing with each other on the trail...

[video=youtube;eexbqFmRnYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eexbqFmRnYg[/video]


----------



## ridgerunner97

[video=youtube;-5tW4pzGpxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5tW4pzGpxU&feature=plcp&context=C320f684UDOEgsToPDskLe9XpKTa7_lkFWKIyPUmxB[/video]


----------



## ridgerunner97

[video=youtube;oPmUtvbnRJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPmUtvbnRJg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------



## jpdocdave

I love the pics and vids. I get frustrated watching a video and seeing what needs top be done to go over an obstacle someone is struggling with, then another guy comes and walks right throug, I love that. 

I believe in smart wheeling, not mash the gas. :msp_scared:


----------



## ridgerunner97

^ likewise, there is a time and place for the throttle and if your stuff is able to handle it then use the throttle as you please. That guy in the yota just didn't care and we made it clear if he broke being stupid we weren't going to be pleased. As for most everyone else in those videos we're all great friends and know our limits. The funny thing is that most of those guys had much bigger rigs and verged on buggies at one time and they have went back to the 33-35in tire range because that is where they have the most fun. My cherokee in those videos has come a loooooooooong way since then hahaha


----------



## jpdocdave

ridgerunner97 said:


> ^ likewise, there is a time and place for the throttle and if your stuff is able to handle it then use the throttle as you please. That guy in the yota just didn't care and we made it clear if he broke being stupid we weren't going to be pleased. As for most everyone else in those videos we're all great friends and know our limits. The funny thing is that most of those guys had much bigger rigs and verged on buggies at one time and they have went back to the 33-35in tire range because that is where they have the most fun. My cherokee in those videos has come a loooooooooong way since then hahaha



Thats funny to hear, I'm building my frame off yj right now, and I'm going to end up right there also. Dana 44's and some 35's, and enjoy the heck out of it. Now days thats very mild, and most guys think you don't have anything if you don't run at least 38's or 42's and 1 tons. 

Another downside is the trails are getting effected by the 42" tires and tons of wheel speed.


----------



## ridgerunner97

I'm currently working on cutting down a HP44 from a ford and running a real bastard combination of knuckle parts and outers to put under my Cherokee which is also my daily driver  End result will be half ton brakes, lockouts, all replacement parts will be over the counter even the inner axles and stubshafts, and a bit tougher than my HP30, running 34in LTB's or a 35in radial m/t and be able to really hammer it if I want. 

My buddy with that maroon CJ is currently cutting down a GM 60 front and a 14bff cab n chassis rear to put under it with 3in of stretch up front and 38's. He wants to be able to really use his v8 in the snow and when he needs it, he's also going to be spring over with stock YJ springs and slider boxes instead of shackles. We've all been gettin a bit further towards the gnarly side but keeping them street legal and being able to drive them as we please which is the real fun of it, being able to driver your rig anytime and anywhere you want. I'm also working on a '63 CJ5 for myself and can't decide what I want to do with it yet...


----------



## jpdocdave

ridgerunner97 said:


> I'm currently working on cutting down a HP44 from a ford and running a real bastard combination of knuckle parts and outers to put under my Cherokee which is also my daily driver  End result will be half ton brakes, lockouts, all replacement parts will be over the counter even the inner axles and stubshafts, and a bit tougher than my HP30, running 34in LTB's or a 35in radial m/t and be able to really hammer it if I want.



I built a hybrid sort of for my front also with a scout dana 44, and gm outters. So all the outter parts and brakes are big bearing 1/2 ton stuff on mine also. And the gm parts are on every parts shelf for half the price of scout parts. And I have a matching bolt pattern rear 44 from a centered waggy. 

I'm building the straight six stroker for mine.


----------



## barneyrb

Late but still a picture........



View attachment 225962


----------



## Jeepin Jon

My trail rig







One of my daily drivers, a resto modded 1990 XJ






My other daily driver, a 09 HEMI






My wife's Jeep






My son's Comanche (MJ)


----------



## ridgerunner97

^ What is your user name on NAXJA? I recognized that trail rig from the SEC. I'm in the NAC.


----------



## Thomud

My old beater.......


----------



## Jeepin Jon

ridgerunner97 said:


> ^ What is your user name on NAXJA? I recognized that trail rig from the SEC. I'm in the NAC.



I'm "xjtrailrider" on all of the Jeep/4wd forums


----------



## OlympicYJ

This is my YJ in Anaconda, MT visiting some buddies. It's got the 4cyl and 31" coopers on stock springs. MCE plastic fenders.

Anaconda V-notch - YouTube


----------



## Goostoff

The blue beast.


----------



## Goostoff




----------



## Photog95

The jeep above is actually mine. I lost my login info and the forum would not email it to me so I had to create a bogus account to figure it out. [/carry on]:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deerehunter

*my wrangler*

wrangler loaded up for silver lake sand dunesView attachment 254619
View attachment 254620
View attachment 254621


----------



## kodiakyardboy

What's a Jeep?




1994 Suzuki Samurai. 116 HP and 2000lbs of off road fury!


----------



## Overtrained

Mines the white JK on the right, the other two are my friends TJ's.


----------



## treeman75

View attachment 255731
Here is mine


----------



## Ted_D

I have a 05 Rubicon LJ. 100% stock. Some pics of the area where I live


----------



## Ted_D




----------



## MGoBlue

Its current state:





some random pics:














891 @ Bantam:









A group shot the year we bought the Jeep:


----------



## dr hook

I've had a bunch of Jeeps lol... I like to buy em, build em, and sell/trade around. Lets see here...

My old 01 TJ













my old 2000 xj





my old 90 xj





my old 96 zj





my old 93 xj





my old 02 wj


----------



## dr hook

Continued, lol.


the wifes old 91 mj





my old 94 yj





my current ride, 99 xj





and my buddies 01 TJ we built from stock


----------



## 1stgenfarmboy

my old 76


----------



## bjgolfpro

*This is my latest Jeep, 2008 Rubicon, 37" mud grapplers on a 4.5" AEV lift*

View attachment 294678


----------



## tollster

Got the CJ out of storage today:


----------



## ridgerunner97

Looks like an Intermediate 5 to me unless I got my tubs confused, what year is that thing 75?


----------



## tollster

ridgerunner97 said:


> Looks like an Intermediate 5 to me unless I got my tubs confused, what year is that thing 75?



A few years later than the intermediates, its a 80 with the original tub, this one has never seen snow..(Perhaps I should say PA road salt)..

I wish I could find another 15X10 MT Alcoa Classic for a spare...


----------



## NS Gearhead

Here's mine; 2003 TJ Rubicon, 6.0(LQ4), 4L65E, D60 with ARB, Shaved 14 bolt with Detroit, 4.56s, 40" Krawlers with KM2 grooving, 6" rear stretch













In street trim with quick disco fenders and flaps




With it's trailer




V8 TJ dumping trailer - YouTube

V8 TJ Plowing - YouTube


----------

